

Google engineer: Raise leaker exposed us to mugging - wiks
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-20022748-71.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
bluedevil2k
Oh gosh, talk about a crazy scare tactic here. First, why would anyone want
$1000 in cash to take home instead of just direct depositing it? Second, the
employees are more likely to be mugged by other Google employees than they are
by some confluence of a) a person who reads tech blogs b) a person who knows
where a Google employee lives c) has the ethical "challenges" that would make
them want to risk jail time for a measly $1k.

~~~
tzs
> First, why would anyone want $1000 in cash to take home instead of just
> direct depositing it?

Less paper trail if you plan to blow it on hookers and drugs?

------
rradu
Unless Google paid the bonuses in cash, I don't see how this would expose them
to any sort of mugging.

I just find this whole thing ridiculous. With 23,000 employees - and the
friends and family they shared the news with - the news was bound to get out
anyway.

~~~
dtf
_"Google gave employees the option of taking their $1,000 bonus home in cash
on the day of the announcement. Which would undoubtedly have constituted a
pleasant surprise for the families of many."_

~~~
charlesdm
I wouldn't want to be part of the team putting that cash in envelopes.

~~~
mbyrne
I would.

------
ry0ohki
I find it hard to believe Google gave cash to people. Bosses just had big
stacks of $100 bills in their desk to hand out?

~~~
hga
I'm sure a bank doing serious business with Google wouldn't mind filling a
request for N hundred/thousand envelopes with 10 hundred dollar bills in them
(no doubt for a small fee).

------
mey
An unnamed source, describes a scenario which, from what is understood, never
actually happened.

Thanks cnet my day is now more complete.

------
fleitz
By that logic google paying their employees via electronic methods exposes
them to identity fraud. Given that employees were given a choice, they took
the risk upon themselves.

This is just PR coverage for firing an employee because they embarrassed
Google. I mean seriously, who sends actual 'confidential' information to all
employees. Furthermore, courts have ruled that pay information is not
confidential and to restrict employees from talking about their pay violates
their rights to free speech.

If Google were actually concerned about employees getting mugged they would
not offer a cash payment. I mean how hard would it be for google to arrange an
electronic transfer to take place on the day of the announcement.

